# Verbindung zu Wago 750-842 kann nicht hergestellt werden



## bernd81 (21 Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage ich bin Anfänger was Wago und Codesys betrifft. Ich habe mir einen Controller 750-842 gekauft mit jeweils zwei Ein/Ausgangskarten (750-530/753-430) und einer Analogen Eingangskarte (750-460). Dann habe ich über den Wago BootP Server eine IP-Adresse vergeben. Die CPU hat das soweit auch geschluckt und ich kann sie anpingen.
Jetzt ist aber wenn ich über Codesys V2.3.9.35 mich darauf verbinden will kommt immer Kommunikationsfehler (#0):Es wird ausgeloggt.
Bei den Treiberinformationen steht:
Die Verbindung wird aufgebaut...
Eine Verbindung mit der folgenden Adresse ist nicht möglich: 192.168.2.160
Status:
---------- Start Treiberinitialisierung ---------- 
Socket erfolgreich erzeugt
Größe des Sendepuffers wurde gesetzt
Größe des Empfangspuffers wurde gesetzt
connect: Verbindung abgelehnt
Schreibeversuch zu einem ungültigen Socket
Schreibeversuch zu einem ungültigen Socket

Bei den Kommunikationparametern habe ich einen neuen Kanal gemacht Namens tcp mit den Einstellungen:
IP Adresse 192.168.2.160
Portnummer 2455
Transportprotokoll tcp
Debug Stufe 16#0000

Wenn ich übersetze kommt ein Laufzeitfehler #7 und im Debugfenster steht:
Achtung: Nicht verwendete I/O´s werden nicht aktualisiert(siehe Zielsystemeinstellungen)
aber trotzdem 0 Fehler / 0 Warnungen

Will ich mich dann einlogen über Online Einloggen kommt der Kommunikationfehler (#0).

Ich habe keine Ahnung an was das noch liegen könnte. Die Hardwarekonfig habe ich meineserachtens richtig konfiguriert.

Vielen Dank im vorraus.

Viele Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (22 Mai 2013)

Hallo, 

wie lautet die IP Adresse deines PCs, von dem du aus auf die SPS willst? Ist er im selben Subnetz wie die SPS? Wie sind die Gateway-Einstellungen?

Gruß, SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## bernd81 (22 Mai 2013)

Hallo SPS Fuzzi,

meine IP Adresse von meinem PC lautet 192.168.2.104 ist also im gleichen Netz. Hab jetzt schon mit 2 verschiedenen Rechnern probiert 1 x mit Win Vista und 1 x mit Win7 beides mal der gleiche Fehler.
Wenn ich im gleichen Netzt bin brauche ich doch beim Boot Server kein Standartgateway angeben oder? Hab aber auch schon beides probiert hat nicht funktioniert.
Weiß mir sonst keinen Rat mehr.

Viele Grüße


----------



## KingHelmer (22 Mai 2013)

Hast du die Verbindung mit Ethernetsettings auf die eingestellte IP?


----------



## Lebenslang (22 Mai 2013)

Wenn du in Codesys bei den Kommunikationsparametern die IP deiner Wago in das kleine rechteckige Feld eingibst,
musst du das mit der Enter Taste bestätigen.

Kommst du auf das Webinterface der Wago? ist dort der Port 2455 geöffnet?


----------



## bernd81 (22 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

brauche ich wirklich so ein serielles Kabel um die IP nochmals über die Ethernetsettings einzustellen? Die wago hat doch die IP-Adresse.

Ich komme wenn ich die IP-Adresse in den Webbrowser auf die Wago drauf und da wird folgendes angezeigt:



WAGO-I/O-System

ETHERNET TCP/IP 10MBIT

Coupler details
Order number 	750-342
Firmware revision 	04.07.02(17)

Network details
Hardware address 	0030DE0038FD
IP address 	192.168.2.160
Gateway address 	No gateway
Subnet mask 	255.255.255.0
Number of sent packets 	24
Number of received packets 	4928

Coupler status
Send BootP-Request : 	1
Modbus/TCP-Connection Timeout : 	0 ms
Error code : 	0
Error argument : 	0
Error description : 	FBC running OK

Terminals info
1.Digital output
2.Digital output
3.Digital input
4.Digital input
5.Complex 460
Process image	
Digital outputs	0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
	0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
Digital inputs	0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
	0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
Analog inputs	0x2139
	0x2139
	0x2139
	0x2139

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (22 Mai 2013)

Du hast ne 342 ? ! Oben stehen 842 !
Das eine IST eine CPU das andere ein Koppler, da bekommst du kein Programm drauf.


----------



## bernd81 (22 Mai 2013)

Hallo Mirakulixx

du hast recht ich habe beides und hab es gebraucht gekauft und die Schachteln waren vertauscht. Die sind sich aber auch äüßerlich verdammt ähnlich.
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe ich war schon fast am verzweifeln.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (22 Mai 2013)

Kein Ding  gut wenn wir dir helfen konnten.


----------



## KingHelmer (23 Mai 2013)

> brauche ich wirklich so ein serielles Kabel um die IP nochmals über die Ethernetsettings einzustellen? Die wago hat doch die IP-Adresse.



Man kann bei den Ethernetsettings auch die Kommunikationsparameter auf TCP/IP stellen.
Also hättest du kein serielles Kabel / Programmierkabel von WAGO gebraucht.

Aber ok, ist aj gelöst,
Gruß, Flo


----------



## wollebit (11 Juli 2013)

Hallo Bernd,
hatte auch mal einen 750-842. Die Kommunikation funktioniert über Ethernet, das Einspielen von Programmen ging da aber auch nur mit einem ser. Kabel. Das ist offensichtlich so.
Gruß Wolle


----------



## FelixSch (12 Juli 2013)

Hallo Bernd81,

für den Contoller 750-842 ist die Codesys V2.3.9.35  zu "schnell" zu "neu", versuch es mit einer älteren Version von CoDeSys, dann funktioniert die Kommunikation.

Gruß Felix


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (12 Juli 2013)

Also bei mir läuft es auch mit Ethernet bei einer 842 mit neuster Codesys. 
Firmware ?


----------

